# geschwollene Augen?



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe einen Fisch bekommen (angeblich ein Koi). Er hat dieselbe Farbe wie meine Goldfische (rot mit weissen Flecken) und nicht die für Koi typischen "Barten". Denke deshalb es ist ein __ Goldfisch. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das dieser rund um die Augen einen gelben "Rahmen" hat (wie die anderen auch) aber dieser steht ca. 1mm vom Fisch ab. Sieht eigenartig aus und denke deshalb dass er krank ist.
Er ist aber genauso vergnügt wie die anderen und frißt auch genau so viel.
Soll ich ihn rausnehmen und in mein Quarantäne-Becken geben?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Hexium,

in ein Quarantänebecken hätte ich ihn auf jeden Fall getan, jetzt wird es aber wohl egal sein. Wenn er irgendeine Krankheit eingeschleppt hat, ist es wohl ohnehin schon zu spät.

Ansonsten wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du ein Foto von ihm einstellen könntest.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt: den Fisch hab ich schon letzten Sommer bekommen. Kann aber nicht sagen ob das mit den Augen damals schon so war oder ob es erst jetzt so ist.
Werde morgen ein Foto machen und hier reinstellen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hi nochmal!

Jetzt wollt ich den "kranken" Fisch mal Photographieren, ist mir aber nicht gelungen. Dabei habe ich aber die anderen beobachtet und nach laaangem hinsehen denke ich dass diese "Schwellung" normal ist. Gibt ja auch Menschen mit großen Augen 
 Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. In meinem Teich gibt es einen __ Goldfisch, den ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren habe (als Baby gekauft) der im hinteren drittel einen Knick von ca. 30° auf die Längsachse hat. Hatte er schon bei Kauf (ist mir erst daheim aufgefallen) und der Knick ist mitgewachsen.
Ist das ein Geburtsfehler oder hat da jemand nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Hexium,

ich denke der Knick könnte sowohl durch einen Erbfehler (Inzucht) als auch durch einen "Unfall" passiert sein! 
Bei Guppys treten nach jahrelanger Inzucht auch Deformationen der Wirbelsäule (Hauptgräte) auf; allerdings eher nach unten hin weggeknickt;... bei Goldis wird das nicht anders sein.
Wenn er an der Stelle Narben, fehlende Schuppen oder so etwas ähnliches hat, dann kommt eher die Unfalltheorie in Betracht.


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hmmm. Also nach genauer Betrachtung hat der keine Narben oder fehlende Schuppen (toll Ausgedrückt: hat keine fehlenden Schuppen   ).

Hab aber was positives zu berichten! Die "Schwellung" ist weg. Der hat sich wahrscheinlich nur in eine Goldfischdame verguckt   

Und noch was: Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr einen __ Wels bekommen (war 2 cm groß). Nach  etwa 3 Monaten war er nach dem Umpflanzen meiner Seerosen plötzlich weg; ich dachte ich hätte ihn mit der Pflanzschale erdrückt. Das ist jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr her.
Und heute füttere ich gerade meine Goldis und die Koi --> Auf einmal tauch da ein Fisch von ca. 15-20cm Länge auf und schnappt nach den Koi Sticks. Der WELS ist wieder da    und die Freude in der Familie war riesig!!!

Ich hab ihn dann verfolgt und er ist in eine Falte der Teichfolie "geflohen".

Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch! (ich habs )


----------

